# Wer ist TOP oder FLOP ? ? ?



## Charme (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute :thumbup:

wollte mal wissen wen dieser Frauen ihr Top oder
für einen Völligen Flop haltet.?

Sarah Conner
Gülcan Kamps
Sonya Kraus
Eva Brenner
Verona Pooth
Janine Kunze
Britt Reinecke
Maike von Bremen
Josephine Schmidt
Tanja Szewczenko
Susan Sideropulos
Collien Fernandes
Katarina Saalfrank
Jeanette Biedermann
Charlotte Engelhardt

eine kurze Begründung wäre nett.!

Dankt euch der Charme.!


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Mai 2009)

sonya kraus ist Top.


----------



## Punisher (20 Mai 2009)

Was soll ich denn jetzt ankreuzen? Top oder Flop?


----------



## Katzun (20 Mai 2009)

ich glaube die tops musst du ankreuzen 

ich habe collien und sonya angekreuzt, warum?

sonya ist super natürlich, lustig, gutaussehend und ich glaube mit ihr könnte man ne menge spaß haben.

collien, hat zwei wunderschöne, atemberaubende augen


----------



## Punisher (20 Mai 2009)

Eva Brenner ist das absolute Top bei dieser Auswahl.


----------



## astrosfan (20 Mai 2009)

Meine Tops:

Sarah Conner (Top: Aussehen und Stimme - privat wäre sie ein Megaflop  )
Sonya Kraus (Sieht gigantisch gut aus und ist super drauf - eine Traumfrau - Nr.1)
Janine Kunze (sieht gut aus und ist lustig)
Britt Reinecke (Aussehen - hat insgesamt was)
Tanja Szewczenko (Aussehen - mehr weiß ich nicht)
Jeanette Biedermann (alles Top - Nr. 2 meiner Liste)
Charlotte Engelhardt (Aussehen - mehr weiß ich nicht)


----------



## ip1 (20 Mai 2009)

charlotte und susan find ich top


----------



## reorgi4123 (21 Mai 2009)

Sony Kraus, weil sie die schönsten Beine im deutschen Fernsehn hat, und diese den Zuschauern nicht ausspart.

Jeanette Biedermann, für ihre frühere Auftritte im Minirock.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2009)

Top:Jeanette Biedermann tolles Aussehen

Flop:Gülcan Kamps die ist nur Peinlich


----------



## celebfan84 (28 Mai 2009)

Top: Sarah Connor


----------



## Higuain (28 Mai 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt is Top
Moderiert ja grade recht viel


----------



## poll_fan (15 Aug. 2009)

Top:
keine

Fall für die Klospülung:
Sarah Conner
Gülcan Kamps
Sonya Kraus
Eva Brenner
Verona Pooth
Janine Kunze
Britt Reinecke
Maike von Bremen
Josephine Schmidt
Tanja Szewczenko
Susan Sideropulos
Collien Fernandes
Katarina Saalfrank
Jeanette Biedermann
Charlotte Engelhardt
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Finderlohn (15 Aug. 2009)

Bei Flop fehlt noch Paris H.!!! Hä,Hä.rofl1


----------



## Finderlohn (15 Aug. 2009)

TOP:Shania Twain!


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (15 Jan. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt ankreuzen? Top oder Flop?


Frag ich mich auch. Vielleicht bedingen sich Auswahlmöglichkeiten und Umfragegestaltung ...


----------



## Elander (20 Sep. 2011)

Sarah, Gülcan, Collien udn Jeanette auf jeden Fall


----------

